

Why The Cool Kids Don't use Erlang – Talk at Erlang User Conf 2014 - samuell
https://vimeo.com/98639067

======
ljosa
So, why don't they?

~~~
dozzie
Because of:

* documentation hard to dig through for a newcommer

* little tutorials and articles

* small adoption (which is a circular reason, small adoption leads to small adoption)

* difficulty to find programmers to carry on the project if Erlang was chosen (caused by small adoption)

* lack of established universal build tool (rebar is often said to be too Basho-specific)

* lack of package manager/market (think of CPAN, PyPI or rubygems)

